

App Friday: Why Apple should Gamify the iPhone and the App Store - jrbedard
http://recombu.com/apps/app-friday-why-apple-should-gamify-iphone-and-the-app-store_M12227.html

======
1tw
I think 'infantilisation' is probably a better term than 'gamification' - to
someone who doesn't play computer games, Epic Win and its ilk look like so
many automated Primary School teachers handing out gold stars for listening
quietly at story time.

------
JunkDNA
I know this probably adds little to the discussion, but I can't get past the
word "Gamify".

------
SideSwipe
Awesome:)

